# Dovpo ST200 Synthetic Marble Mod



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

Here is the spiel from the web site... my initial impressions further down.





The Dovpo ST200 - the big sibling of the ST50 but packs more power under the hood. The first of its kind, the new ST200 is made from synthetic marble. The bonus and what makes this mod truly unique is that each one has different he patterns of the stone.

*Specifications:*


Made of Synthetic Marble
97.4mm x 63.2mm x 26.5mm
510 Thread Connection
0.91 Inch OLED Screen
Operation Voltage: 6.6v - 8.4v
Maximum Output Current: 40A
Operating Wattage: 5w - 200w (goes up by 1.0w)
Temperature Control Range 200F-600F/100C-300C
Power Mode and SS Control Working Resistance Range: 0.05ohm - 3.0ohm
Temperature Control Working Resistance Range: 0.1ohm - 1.0ohm
Over Current Protection
Short Circuit Protection
Low Voltage Protection
Overheat Protection
Battery Reversal Protection
Overtime Vaping Warning
Power-off Memory Function
Uses 2 x 18650 High Drain Batteries
*Package:*


1x Dovpo ST 200 Device
1x User Manual

Just opened the mod and popped in two 18650's and 5 clicks on... nice screen and easy menu... three clicks to change modes...

I popped on the Free Max Starre Pure tank that I'm testing that also arrived today.

The Dovpo is quite a big mod and the tallest in my arsenal... and widest...



The feel in the hand is nice and it certainly looks and feels like marble... my guess is it's a kind of heavy acrylic/resin and certainly more hardy and lighter than real marble. I'm not sure I would want to drop the mod but I wouldn't want to drop any of my mods... but I guess it would handle a drop as well as my Kodama which wouldn't be great news for either mod. Buttons all good. Comfortable in the hand with nice smooth rounded edges. Not sure it would be that comfortable for someone with small hands. No overhang with the FreeMaX or the Serpent Mini 25.




Overall initial impressions is that if you like a bigger mod that looks pretty kewl then this may be for you!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/10/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher - Thanks for all the effort on this review - I think the way you have it setup with @hands D-Tip, looks the titties!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (27/10/16)

Depends on what their so called Synthetic Marble is made from. If its a polymer or polymer-acrylic based solid surfacing grade product like Corian, Surell, Gibralter, Fountainhead, etc I would strongly suggest not subjecting it to harsh chemical staining, dropping it or exposing it to fast temperature extreme changes as it can stain, will chip, crack or shatter. Stains can be sanded off and the surface refinished though. So no drop tests, no leaving it in the sun/hot car, etc. But if it was made from something like Swanstone you could hit it with a hammer, take a blow torch to it and not hurt it, yet still fix stains.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## kev mac (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is the spiel from the web site... my initial impressions further down.
> 
> View attachment 73267
> View attachment 73268
> ...


Certainly has it in the looks department!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

